# How to change default line spacing in Microsoft Word Starter



## chicken legs (Mar 10, 2011)

My version of the Starter was installed on my laptop and I find it satisfactory for my needs. But the line spacing defaults to 1.5 so I always have to change it. Can I reset the default? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi chicken legs,

Have never seen a Starter version of word but line spacing is usually handled on the Paragraph formatting window. There is usually a default button there also. Set your line spacing to single and click default. You should get a message asking if you want to make this the default settings for the Normal template which will apply to all new documents created.

Hope that helps,


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you very much Dragoen. You were right - setting the line spacing brings up a window and the option "set as default". Job done


----------

